# OMG! That's one pricey used piece of fluff!



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Even if it is the most sought after item in hyenaland....

I was bidding against lunaloi for awhile for it, as for the last medium BBB listed on ebay (which was recently and she won it for 56 dollars, one dollar more than my max bid). I got outbid at 90 dollars and bowed out, and with just seconds remaining the item shot up to 202! I can't hardly believe it! I doubt the winning bidder really thought they would have to pay so much for it, but there was more than one mama bidding big at the last moment hoping to snipe! :LOL

Man, Vanessa undercharges.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

That's just nuts......


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Whoa..that's a lot of $$! Nice soaker...but that's too rich for my blood!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

:LOL i posted about this also.Insane!BTW Angelica i wanted to talk to you about something


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Pm'd you, ravenmoon.

It was a gorgeous colorway, but didn't look like the picture was very good quality but from what I saw, not a soaker in perfect, mint condition. Well loved with lots of life left is what I would have guessed....









I have a really gorgeous rainbow medium BBB that really does look just like new that I think I could photo really well and show off on ebay for that kind of price tag.... :LOL BUt I think i just love it too much to sell it even at that price!







: (Now that's a mama attached to her woolie fluff!!!!)


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

all i can say is wow!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

It does look used, but the auction said only tried on.

The winner has 0 feedback so it may be a NPB. I hope not. That is a nice pay off. And to think I had a never worn BBB soaker I turned around and sold here for exactly what I paid for it. I could have had an $160 bonus


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco*
It does look used, but the auction said only tried on.

The winner has 0 feedback so it may be a NPB. I hope not. That is a nice pay off. And to think I had a never worn BBB soaker I turned around and sold here for exactly what I paid for it. I could have had an $160 bonus
















This is what I was thinking when I saw the ebay auction. It looked really used to me in the photo and photos sometimes make things look better than in person. So I was really shocked when I saw the ending bid. Those mamas let their emotions run high.

Nancy


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW!







:


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Notice it says that it was only tried on by them... I bet she bought it used!


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

*thud* (me falling out of 'puter chair)

egads!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

She did buy it used, I asked her about it early in the auction.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

That soaker had quite a few owners before the seller. I know, I used to own it too. :LOL

It was sold on the TP here to a BBB virgin for $36.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I was thinking about listing one on the tp for $50. Maybe I should have gone to ebay. :LOL I'll bet the owner is as shocked as we are!


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

: im sorry and i may get eggs tossed at me but i think it is sorda Ugly ... lol ...


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melda*







: im sorry and i may get eggs tossed at me but i think it is sorda Ugly ... lol ...









: Me too.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

what on earth??


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it's kinda ugly too.







:


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok, I made the mistake of mentioning selling a BBB. :LOL I don't have much room left in my pm box.

It would be an interesting experiment to put one on ebay with an outrageous "buy it now" price, like $100, and see if anyone buys it. I guess you would have to be pretty thick skinned to withstand the inevitable MDC thread, but it would still be interesting.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Am I the only one that does not buy used wool? It's not that it has been...well...used, but that it always looks stretched out and all. I buy used diapers, but I never buy used wool. I think that soaker is kind of unattractive as well. Now, show me a brand spankin' new gorgeous wool soaker and


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't likey the colorway much either, but that's what makes all different wool so great...someone out there to love every piece


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
Am I the only one that does not buy used wool? It's not that it has been...well...used, but that it always looks stretched out and all. I buy used diapers, but I never buy used wool. I think that soaker is kind of unattractive as well. Now, show me a brand spankin' new gorgeous wool soaker and









I think most people are the opposite, if they won't buy used it's diapers and not wool. I will buy anything used if I trust the seller and it is in EC. But I am cheap. :LOL


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

That is nuts!!!


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow! That is more than I paid for 4 brand spankin' new soakers, and for charity too! OK, none of them are BBB, but the knitters are all very highly skilled WAHMs who do beautiful work.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Holy crud! I had no idea it would go for that high, I was watching it for a while.

DH and I are in a tough spot right now and this almost makes me tempted to put one of my BBB's on Ebay if I knew I could get that price! Wow!


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow!!

DH would be filing for divorce if I ever spent that much on one soaker.


----------



## fourangels (Jun 23, 2004)

My children all just came running because when I saw that soaker I yelled, "Its ugly!!!" What? What? did you call me mom?? I'm thinking its time to start selling my knitted stuff. Unfortunately, my wallet is slim because I feel my knitting is a labor of love and I can never part with it. I may have to rethink this whole thing. The yarn I hand paint is beautiful...time to start researching this.


----------



## Liggy (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melda*







: im sorry and i may get eggs tossed at me but i think it is sorda Ugly ... lol ...









: me too
















on the price!!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Ok, I made the mistake of mentioning selling a BBB. :LOL I don't have much room left in my pm box.

Hey Jessica! I must admit when I read that my mind said "hmm, must pm Jess" (I call you by the familiar "Jess" since I found out that a spare BBB is living with you). But I thought you might get swamped. :LOL


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I can't believe it went for that much. Wow!!

I also just saw this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW

I like this colorway better. It is pretty. Shall we guess what this one will go for? :LOL


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

awwwww, I once had mocha latte in a large. it was the only cover I ever petted and didn't use, lol. I wonder what this one will bring in. Funny how bbb has come full circle. Vanessa herself could at one time barely move them for $25 on ebay and now here they go taking off into the hundreds. on ebay. go figure.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*checking my watch-6:00 p.m. here-waiting for this thread to get ugly*


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I like that Mocha Latte colorway much better than that other one. I bet this one will go for $250 at least, LOL!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*









*checking my watch-6:00 p.m. here-waiting for this thread to get ugly*

bah. have faith. ugly was subtle and on page one. or maybe it was another thread...









I heart pm's

"once in a while you can get shown the light, in the strangest of places if you look at it right"............................................ ..

I *really* need to get off this puter, as I'm feelin' saucy, but it is just too darned fun!!!!!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i feel like we are about to see a ton of bbb's on ebay!


----------



## fourangels (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
i feel like we are about to see a ton of bbb's on ebay!

There is already one up :LOL I have a feeling that was a fluke that won't happen again.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

phishmama - I







saucy :LOL


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

I love the colors on that mocha one, but I have to admit the other was, *ahem* not my fave.

I'm kinda baffled by the craziness over BBB's. They look like glorified triangle soakers to me, I don't like those funky seams in the front. Do they bother anyone else, or am I weird, LOL? I've heard the fit is awesome though, so I guess people are willing to overlook the seams for a fabulous fit?


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I think what people love about bbb is
a) the fit/ construction
b) the new merino wool and her gorgeous colors (personal taste always a consideration of course!)
c) They are so darn hard to get to find out what all the hoo-ha is about.

I wonder what is wrong with a soaker having seams though? I am going through some of my fav. soakers in my head and they have seams. Now, granted, they are older versions and I think that the knitters involved have since switched to seamless. But, why? Is it instrinsically better somehow? I am no knitter, so this is a genuine question..









I look through the BBB gallery and I see lots of things I like - the colors - wow! I like a nice high rise with a good roomy back - not a back that is just like the front. I like the drawstring being sturdy (not too thin) if it's going to be there - so it doesn't stretch out too much over time and I don't like it right at the very top of the waistband so much. I like the leg openings at the front -especially on my baby, can't speak for others. It has a great shape. I appreciate beautiful handmade wool products. Even better that they are functional and my babe can wear them much of the day.







I didn't bid on this auction because I didn't see it (and it doesn't grab me particularly) but sure I would bid if I saw one I liked and I had the funds. I encourage people to put those BBB up on ebay if you want to! :LOL


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Personally i just wanted to try one.They have the big leg holes which was appealing because my babe has enormous thighs.I never score at the stockings,always miss the TP ones so auctions seem to be my only opportunity.I'm happy for Vaness that they go for so much and bummed for myself that they go for so much :LOL


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
I love the colors on that mocha one, but I have to admit the other was, *ahem* not my fave.

I'm kinda baffled by the craziness over BBB's. They look like glorified triangle soakers to me, I don't like those funky seams in the front. Do they bother anyone else, or am I weird, LOL? I've heard the fit is awesome though, so I guess people are willing to overlook the seams for a fabulous fit?


i love that bbb colorway!!!

normally, seams bug me too. i really prefer knitteds done in the round. but, honestly, i make an exception for bbb. the fit is really amazing and truly unique. her knitting is perfect and the seams are, well, almost seamless. bbb's seem to fit almost all body shapes perfectly. very innovative.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
I love the colors on that mocha one, but I have to admit the other was, *ahem* not my fave.

I'm kinda baffled by the craziness over BBB's. They look like glorified triangle soakers to me, I don't like those funky seams in the front. Do they bother anyone else, or am I weird, LOL? I've heard the fit is awesome though, so I guess people are willing to overlook the seams for a fabulous fit?


T, she is a good seamer







She must have read that section in Vogue back and forth :LOL but I think her construction is really unique - she must knit the body flat and then pick up and knit the waistband in the round because there's no seams there. And I couldn't even find her bind of on the leg cuffs. I spent ten minutes looking for it.







:


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
I love the colors on that mocha one, but I have to admit the other was, *ahem* not my fave.

I'm kinda baffled by the craziness over BBB's. They look like glorified triangle soakers to me, I don't like those funky seams in the front. Do they bother anyone else, or am I weird, LOL? I've heard the fit is awesome though, so I guess people are willing to overlook the seams for a fabulous fit?


Well, at least I am not the only one who is not a fan of BBB







. Personally I like our KIYP much better.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I think each soaker has its strong points. There are SO many undiscovered wool soakers that are awesome!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jerry*
. Personally I like our KIYP much better.

That is one of my favourites too! This is where I am really weak. I like so many of them.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melda*







: im sorry and i may get eggs tossed at me but i think it is sorda Ugly ... lol ...









:


----------



## CrazyRED (Mar 18, 2005)

Good grief! I would just wrap a live sheep around dd's butt. It would be cheaper to feed and have more lanolin to boot.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyRED*
Good grief! I would just wrap a live sheep around dd's butt. It would be cheaper to feed and have more lanolin to boot.









:


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyRED*
Good grief! I would just wrap a live sheep around dd's butt. It would be cheaper to feed and have more lanolin to boot.









: Although, are we talking organic feed for organic wool???









Jen


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyRED*
Good grief! I would just wrap a live sheep around dd's butt. It would be cheaper to feed and have more lanolin to boot.





















































Thanks for the GREAT laugh!!! Sooooo true!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melda*







: im sorry and i may get eggs tossed at me but i think it is sorda Ugly ... lol ...

ITA!







:


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
I love the colors on that mocha one, but I have to admit the other was, *ahem* not my fave.

I'm kinda baffled by the craziness over BBB's. They look like glorified triangle soakers to me, I don't like those funky seams in the front. Do they bother anyone else, or am I weird, LOL? I've heard the fit is awesome though, so I guess people are willing to overlook the seams for a fabulous fit?

I like the mocha colors too and I totally agree with you about the funky seams.


----------



## CrazyRED (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141*







: Although, are we talking organic feed for organic wool???









Jen


Of course!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyRED*
Good grief! I would just wrap a live sheep around dd's butt. It would be cheaper to feed and have more lanolin to boot.









:


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

OMG now that is funny!!!!!







:

What a great vision....baaaaaaaah!!!!!! :LOL


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

The seams don't bother me, I guess I think it just makes a unique design. They look very well-made, and I have seen some of the most gorgeous colorways on BBB's! That said, I still don't understand







. How much did the FAA auction w/ the BBB go for? Anybody know?


----------



## CrazyRED (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*

What a great vision....baaaaaaaah!!!!!! :LOL


Kinda gives Baa Baa Bottoms a whole new meaning doesn't it?

:LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyRED*
Good grief! I would just wrap a live sheep around dd's butt. It would be cheaper to feed and have more lanolin to boot.

Insert spitting water smilie here...








:

Too funny!!


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyRED*
Kinda gives Baa Baa Bottoms a whole new meaning doesn't it?

:LOL









:


----------



## SaphiraKay (Jun 26, 2004)

I may have to look into raising sheep.


----------



## 2hcreative (May 3, 2005)

Crazy!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
I'm kinda baffled by the craziness over BBB's. They look like glorified triangle soakers to me, I don't like those funky seams in the front. Do they bother anyone else, or am I weird, LOL? I've heard the fit is awesome though, so I guess people are willing to overlook the seams for a fabulous fit?

I'm not crazy about the way BBBs look. I much prefer the look of MMs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Insert spitting water smilie here...

Here ya go









So is this the soaker that didn't actually sell for $200? The winning bid was retracted? Don't put your beloved hyena wool on ebay yet, guys!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Here ya go









Thanks mama!!







:


----------

